# Erstarrung (from Winterreise)



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Any fans of the piece here? 

I like the "historically informed" recording by Mertens & Mathot. Their balance can be awful in some of the other tracks, but in this particular piece it's good. The singing is less "acted" than Fischer-Dieskau, and vibrato is used more sparingly than in some other renderings. The singer's phrasing reminds me somewhat of many HIP recordings of viol music by composers like Antoine Forqueray. The tempo is slower than most others, and lets the beauty of the melodies and passages to be felt more clearly.

If you're familiar with many different recordings, what are your favorites of this song?


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

One of my favourites from Winterreise! My favourite though is Auf dem Flusse.


----------

